# My hotmail account has been hacked!? Help me find out who did it!!!



## shainalila (May 20, 2009)

A few days ago, I tried to log into my hotmail account and discovered my password had been changed. I changed it back and logged in to find that my "alternate email" had been changed to "[email protected]".
I then find out that my boyfriend's email password had also been changed, and logged into his to find his "alternate email" was also set as "[email protected]"..

I did the first logical thing which came to mind and put the email through the myspace and facebook search engines. I found a profile under someone called "mat" on myspace and a profile under "sarah stewart" on facebook. (Both of these profiles have since mysteriously dissapeared)..

I looked at "sarah stewart's" facebook friends and she only had one friend: Autumn Loveday - who happens to be my good friend's old friend from sydney whom I have never met!!

Okay, if you understand any of this, please help me find out exactly who has been changing my passwords! It must stop!!


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

REPORT it to hotmail, Facebook, and whoever else may be effected. Also google the email addresses and names used. I'm not sure if they record IP adresses or not but you can go to http://www.dnsstuff.com and trace the ISP issuing the IP address. You may want to question your friend as to how they got your information. There may be an invasion of privacy suit involved. Anyway, I'd recommend changing all your passwords and get a program like winpatrol to guard them from being changed without your approval. I'll do some research and may private message you if it's ok.


----------

